

Ask HN: How do we add a second reply to a question we were asked re. our application? - tomsaffell

We were asked a question regarding our application, to which we gave an answer. We also said we would follow up with another answer today. Is there a way to add a second reply?
======
cofejay
Nice, looks like you have interest shown..did you receive a question via email
or was there a separate page you're suppose to check on yc reponse?

